# Trying to set up email service coz i screwed up sendmail



## rahul_darga (Mar 4, 2010)

I am new to freebsd stuff.....
In my classroom assignment to write a setup a monitoring system using syslog-ng and sec which will email me the notifications...
Initially, I was able to send the notifications to my login on 'localhost'....
then, not knowing that the sendmail was not configured to send mails outside, tried to make the program send notifications to my email account which did not work....
so i installed 'mutt', still it didnt work, then tried ssmtp and did changed some configuration file..... which screwed  everything....
after i deleted the config files in /etc/mail
later managed to get them back....
now i cannot get the notifications even to my 'localhost'
can anyone help me out in straightening this????


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

Mutt is a MUA (Mail User Agent), sendmail is an MTA (Mail Transfer Agent). 

To get sendmail working again simply reinstall world, sendmail will be reconfigured.



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sendmail.html


----------

